

Ask HN: Are there laws around aggregating and archiving news stories? - dglassan

I feel like I've heard there are laws in Germany at least that require news agencies to delete news articles published online after a certain period of time. Is this true? Are there laws in the U.S. similar to this?
======
hodgesmr
I'm not a lawyer.

I've never heard of any such law requiring anyone to delete their own database
of content--as long as the content is legally acquired. Look at Lexus Nexus.
Their whole business model is an online database of news dating back decades.

